# Scary eyeopener



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

I recieved a pm on another site from a guy, was in my area wanted to meet about a group. not really knowing him i setup the meeting at a resturant about 8 miles from where i live.
met the guy and turns out he is part of a loosely connected group of SF guys Marsoc,18x types who are preppers. but there preps are when shtf to take out preppers and take there supplies.
I explained i wasnt intrested in setting that as and example to my kids even in shtf and drove around for couple hours. I have security plans for shtf for zommbies small z and looters but never gave a thought to highly trained people night stalking my place. im rethinking my whole security plan now.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I heard of such groups before, it's scary..


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The well orginaized, criminals, assorted paramilitary groups, and gangs will be the ones that will be a problem for preppers. They are highly orginized, mobile, have numbers, and ruthless.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

…and people keep joining them.. shameful.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> The well orginaized, criminals, assorted paramilitary groups and gangs will be the ones that will be a problem for preppers. They are highly orginized, mobile, have numbers, and ruthless.


That's the reason you have to follow Agent Muldar of Xfiles fame's suggestion. "trust NO one!"


----------



## Coolwater (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh my goodness that's so scary and thank you for warning others. See now, such great things to be learned already, after having just joined this hour.


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

Yea it is scary. Tis why I get mad at the girlfriend for telling people of my preps. She then gets mad at me for telling her to hush about it.


----------



## Coolwater (Nov 25, 2014)

This is scary too prepared one! Man, maybe I've been needing a site like this much more than I knew! Thank you


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

ntxwheels said:


> That's the reason you have to follow Agent Muldar of Xfiles fame's suggestion. "trust NO one!"


Agreed...and shoot to kill.... Get mad dog mean. Hard and cold but you have no choice. You give up.........they will rape your women, kill you, and take your supplies. No nogotiating, no peace, no time outs. Keep fighting till you die...or they all die.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Talk about no integrity. About the only realistic defense is booby traps. Hope they set off a loud one to give you a chance.


----------



## Coolwater (Nov 25, 2014)

bernzzii, I wanted to like your post also, but there's nothing to click on, so hmm, maybe I've had some sort of governer put on me already for doing 3 or 4 posts too quickly. I'll try later. Now, I fully agree with you. The only person I have talked this over with is my brother in law who came by a couple of weeks ago. He's been my brother in law a long time, plus he's a big-time hunter and camps out a lot at musical festivals around here. He said at least 4 times, "I'm not going to prepare, nothing's going to happen". I asked, even no water or food, he said nope, and for me to stop worrying. I was thinking of talking it over with some elderly neighbors, just to help them, and now I'm not even sure about doing that. Confusing thing.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

And they want us to come out of the closet... Oh heck no. I think I'm staying in here.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Coolwater said:


> bernzzii, I wanted to like your post also, but there's nothing to click on, so hmm, maybe I've had some sort of governer put on me already for doing 3 or 4 posts too quickly. I'll try later. Now, I fully agree with you. The only person I have talked this over with is my brother in law who came by a couple of weeks ago. He's been my brother in law a long time, plus he's a big-time hunter and camps out a lot at musical festivals around here. He said at least 4 times, "I'm not going to prepare, nothing's going to happen". I asked, even no water or food, he said nope, and for me to stop worrying. I was thinking of talking it over with some elderly neighbors, just to help them, and now I'm not even sure about doing that. Confusing thing.


Sometimes you can't like right after posting, just refresh and the like link will then be available. I think it's just a small glitch in the site.

AJ


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I guess you can't worry about everything. I guess it goes back to something I said earlier. You cant hide forever. Sooner or later you will have to walk outside or in front of a window. If someone truely wants to take you out, no matter how many mags and guns you have on you you are done. There is no defense against a scoped rifle and someone who knows hoe to use it in a hide with line of sight. Dont get noticed is all I can say.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Agreed...and shoot to kill.... Get mad dog mean. Hard and cold but you have no choice. You give up.........they will rape your women, kill you, and take your supplies. No nogotiating, no peace, no time outs. Keep fighting till you die...or they all die.


You nailed it!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

They are stupid

1. it would be better, safer, and less harmful to prepare now to have your own preps..they fact they do not do that means they are living in a fantasy world between lord of the rings and apocalypse now... 

2. Over time they will be killed off...if they lose 1 person every 2 or 3 raids it will not take long

3. People like this have no moral compass and no loyalty..which cause internal troubles

4. a few unsuccessful raids and they will be begging for the government to give them a hand out - they will turn in their arms and sit in a FEMA camp

5. they will end up down south / below the frost line...which means they will have to deal with many red neck prior military southern gentleman who do not mess around with bad folk... if they are caught they will be strung up

6. they will all be dead...dead dead dead...


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> They are stupid
> 
> 1. it would be better, safer, and less harmful to prepare now to have your own preps..they fact they do not do that means they are living in a fantasy world between lord of the rings and apocalypse now...
> 
> ...


Im going to go with #5. They may get away with it a few times but eventually they will tangle with the wrong person.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Every place they go will be a NEW place... a place where they are going up against folk that know the area, the roads, the corners, the ridges, the hills....

NO SIR - not me...I am prepping and prepping to stay close to where I know...


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

bernzzii said:


> Yea it is scary. Tis why I get mad at the girlfriend for telling people of my preps. She then gets mad at me for telling her to hush about it.


You have a choice; Lose the girlfriend or don't tell her about the preps.

You cannot trust her so I would go witht the first.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> They are stupid
> 
> 1. it would be better, safer, and less harmful to prepare now to have your own preps..they fact they do not do that means they are living in a fantasy world between lord of the rings and apocalypse now...
> 
> ...


While I would agree some will self distruct, die, or Run. I would not understemate these people. Many of the gangs, Particularly the Biker gangs, have a lot of ex-military people in their ranks. They are very well orginized groups with a command structure and a penalty system. They are extremely mobile and have access to a lot of firepower. I say this only because in my younger days I used to know some guys from a bike gang here in Texas. ( I won't name them ) and saw from a distance what these guys are capable of. Granted, a lot of these guys are dumb as a sack of rocks or addicts. But, some are very intelligent and trained by our military. In the short term they will be a problem that must be considered when your prepping in a major city. I partied with some of these guys....Scary dudes.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> While I would agree some will self distruct, die, or Run. I would not understemate these people. Many of the gangs, Particularly the Biker gangs, have a lot of ex-military people in their ranks. They are very well orginized groups with a command structure and a penalty system. They are extremely mobile and have access to a lot of firepower. I say this only because in my younger days I used to know some guys from a bike gang here in Texas. ( I won't name them ) and saw from a distance what these guys are capable of. Granted, a lot of these guys are dumb as a sack of rocks or addicts. But, some are very intelligent and trained by our military. In the short term they will be a problem that must be considered when your prepping in a major city. I partied with some of these guys....Scary dudes.


PO, I know of whom you speak. I've ridden with some of them in years past. And you are absolutely correct about their discipline and structure.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I would not understemate these people.


Oh, I wont... I just hope they underestimate me!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have to wonder how long fuel will last in a melt down that would see mutant zombie motorcycle gangs...???

I am thinking that south of the frost line will have more gangs and hoodlums... If you are a criminal...do you want to spend November - May in a snowbank or on a beach

I doubt Maine will have a problem with raiding lumber jacks and I am sure PA will have no Amish gang problems...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

As a general statement... I hold those people that PLAN to loot and murder after SHTF just a little but lower then child molesters and people that abuse the elderly. 

When he comes to folks that PLAN to kill others...I will offer no quarter and will accept no surrender...


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Don't count the Amish out. Given the cultural vacuum post-shtf, you could see an attempt at a religious patriarchy. And Bernzzii, I would see about dumping that girlfriend. She's a serious liability! Obviously she doesn't take prepping seriously. If she keeps blabbing about your preps even after you've asked her politely not to do so, then I don't see how you can trust her with anything.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

WHOA, WHOA...COME ON PEOPLE CALM DOWN FOR ONE SECOND PLEASE.

Time for all of us to just take a little breather here. 

Before we talk Bernnzi into something he might regret...Bernnzi it is your obligation to please post a picture of this girlfriend of yours and well help you decide!

Something low cut, halter top kinda thing or a picture from the beach trip should do the job. No Glamour Shots or anything lame like that.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> WHOA, WHOA...COME ON PEOPLE CALM DOWN FOR ONE SECOND PLEASE.
> 
> Time for all of us to just take a little breather here.
> 
> ...


Yes! Feel free to share! Absolutely!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> WHOA, WHOA...COME ON PEOPLE CALM DOWN FOR ONE SECOND PLEASE.
> 
> Time for all of us to just take a little breather here.
> 
> ...


Finally! Someone who is thinking straight.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

These are the most dangerous of all. I have said this before, but there will also be "preppers" who have food for 3-6-12 months, but when they run out of beans, they will still have bullets - AND the will to use them for whatever they need. (I think there are a lot of preppers who may prep for the short term, but have not set themselves up for sustainability for the long haul. They may think the event will be resolved in a short time, or they may have suicide pacts, but all they will have left at the end of their preps are guns/ammo/desperation.)

I am very wary about joining a local prepper group for this reason. If I were actually one who was planning on raiding other preppers, what better way to know who and where they are? 

And then there are the delivery people who bring buckets of food to your door. Some companies will give you the option of having supplies in unmarked boxes and unlisted invoiices. And what about the guy who delivers 2 year's worth of hay? It pays to lay low and keep preps to yourself.

I've had to tell my family members the same thing - keep your mouths shut. My hubby thinks my preps are crazy, but then he brags about them to other people. I really have to crack down on him regularly. It is very hard for him to be "secretive" - like it's somehow dishonest - and he thinks we will be taking care of his whole family when the SHTF. If they show up, they will work like dogs, eat crickets and packrats, pick cactus, dig latrines, stand guard, and haul water. No free lunch here.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> These are the most dangerous of all. I have said this before, but there will also be "preppers" who have food for 3-6-12 months, but when they run out of beans, they will still have bullets - AND the will to use them for whatever they need. (I think there are a lot of preppers who may prep for the short term, but have not set themselves up for sustainability for the long haul. They may think the event will be resolved in a short time, or they may have suicide pacts, but all they will have left at the end of their preps are guns/ammo/desperation.)
> 
> I am very wary about joining a local prepper group for this reason. If I were actually one who was planning on raiding other preppers, what better way to know who and where they are?
> 
> ...


Don't forget javelinas. I have never eaten one, but they look like they would be damn tasty BBQed!


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> These are the most dangerous of all. I have said this before, but there will also be "preppers" who have food for 3-6-12 months, but when they run out of beans, they will still have bullets - AND the will to use them for whatever they need. (I think there are a lot of preppers who may prep for the short term, but have not set themselves up for sustainability for the long haul. They may think the event will be resolved in a short time, or they may have suicide pacts, but all they will have left at the end of their preps are guns/ammo/desperation.)
> 
> I am very wary about joining a local prepper group for this reason. If I were actually one who was planning on raiding other preppers, what better way to know who and where they are?
> 
> ...


Crickets are pretty good cooked properly and packrat stew OMG its good. lol


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Coolwater said:


> This is scary too prepared one! Man, maybe I've been needing a site like this much more than I knew! Thank you


This is a good forum. I have been taking care of myself since I was 17. And while good at it, I never thought much beyond the immediate concerns or troubles. I started thinking long range about a year or so ago. Learn as much as you can from all. They all have experince and expertise so ask questions.They have been, and are, very helpful


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Danm said:


> Crickets are pretty good cooked properly and packrat stew OMG its good. lol


Yeah, but where do you stand on eating cats? :lol:

AJ


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Well people all over asia eat them like we eat steak so if i had to kitty tartar for me


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

So you met with this person, have a description, hopefully a name, and were given first hand accounts of their plans to attack and kill people.

My friend, you have sufficient information to call the police and report terroristic activity being planned.
You'll have to give up some opsec for a while, but you might remove the threat in the meantime.

Tread lightly.
I think I need to run back down to he store and get a few more rounds...


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> And they want us to come out of the closet... Oh heck no. I think I'm staying in here.


I'm not one of them.
My thought in the other thread of "coming out of the closet" was more about promoting prepping at certain times when the news and govts are emphasizing preparedness not attacking preppers.

In FL, everyone talks about hurricane season. I Iowa we did tornado drills. Blah-blah-blah ... You read the other thread.

Ferguson is the civil unrest that us urban preppers watch closely. I watched with more of a concern than most here. It was a live training film got me.

The gangstas and mauraders, I believe, will be out when WROL spreads from the metro areas.

Rightfully, don't be open to sharing anything about your preps. When the time is right, and the talking heads in the media are promoting preparedness then I will join the promotion only to the curious ones... Tough nuts or wannabe tough nuts get nothing without a fight.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> These are the most dangerous of all. I have said this before, but there will also be "preppers" who have food for 3-6-12 months, but when they run out of beans, they will still have bullets - AND the will to use them for whatever they need. (I think there are a lot of preppers who may prep for the short term, but have not set themselves up for sustainability for the long haul. They may think the event will be resolved in a short time, or they may have suicide pacts, but all they will have left at the end of their preps are guns/ammo/desperation.)
> 
> I am very wary about joining a local prepper group for this reason. If I were actually one who was planning on raiding other preppers, what better way to know who and where they are?
> 
> ...


My wife is not totally on board either...she is comming around. But, I see the need for close, trusted allies as well. Hard to come by. Especially sense I am not a trusting person to begin with. You have to trust your instincts.... I think the guys....and ladies...... that have been prepping longer may be able to shed more light on this subject.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Danm said:


> Well people all over asia eat them like we eat steak so if i had to kitty tartar for me


In the cartoon bubble in my head I just cannot get rid of the image of Mrs Inor putting out our supper saying: "Hey round eye, how you rike your kitty river?"


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Inor said:


> In the cartoon bubble in my head I just cannot get rid of the image of Mrs Inor putting out our supper saying: "Hey round eye, how you rike your kitty river?"


LOL laughing so hard right now


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Danm said:


> Crickets are pretty good cooked properly and packrat stew OMG its good. lol


Roasted crickets taste like pistachios and are 70% protein. Packrats dress out like little cottontails and taste the same. (My family has eaten both and have no qualms about eating them again, especially in the early days post SHTF when it is best to lay low and fly under the radar (ie: not out there shooting every rabbit in sight along with all the other yahoos doing the same thing.)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What I love most about the PF is that guys like Inor can post something that makes us pee our pants and snort our drinks through our nostrils...and folks like RNPrepper doesn't miss a beat and comes right back with an excellent idea for raising Cricket and Rabbit.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Roasted crickets taste like pistachios and are 70% protein. Packrats dress out like little cottontails and taste the same. (My family has eaten both and have no qualms about eating them again, especially in the early days post SHTF when it is best to lay low and fly under the radar (ie: not out there shooting every rabbit in sight along with all the other yahoos doing the same thing.)


I agree i am pretty well setup to bug in for a long while, but nothing last forever which is why i wish i could find a retreat group up here. seems with my skills and not wanting to come come empty handed it wouldnt be so hard here but ill figure it out.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I guess I'm lucky in that I come from a large family with allot former military members in it. We seem to go into the Infantry (2nd I.D, 10th Mountain, 82nd Abn, 1st Cav, 3 Marines) although we do have one from the Air Force and 1 who is presently a Helicopter Pilot in the Navy. The point I am trying to make is that the stronger you can make your group appear once found, the less likely you are to be attacked and the low lifes will go looking for easier targets. I have also decided that if attacked and it looks like we are going to be overrun, I will set fire to the food, ammo, and firearms. Something else I have been considering is the use of anti-freeze in selected food items/drinks that will be set aside, and none of us will consume. Anti-freeze has a sweet taste and is also a deadly poison. You occasionally hear of some scumbag who leaves it out to poison neighborhood pets. Put some in a couple of bottles of wine, some sweet tasting food, and if you are overrun and they eat your food..... .. I would also leave some "specially loaded" runs with my ammo. Maybe they will end up with parts of their firearms in their face. If they find that some of the food or ammo might kill them, they don't know which, then they would have to dump all of it.

Of course you would have to be very careful so that you don't use any of the special items yourself, but I am a very vindictive person.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Danm said:


> I recieved a pm on another site from a guy, was in my area wanted to meet about a group. not really knowing him i setup the meeting at a resturant about 8 miles from where i live.
> met the guy and turns out he is part of a loosely connected group of SF guys Marsoc,18x types who are preppers. but there preps are when shtf to take out preppers and take there supplies.
> I explained i wasnt intrested in setting that as and example to my kids even in shtf and drove around for couple hours. I have security plans for shtf for zommbies small z and looters but never gave a thought to highly trained people night stalking my place. im rethinking my whole security plan now.


I haven't read any of the responses here -- 5 pages is a lot of reading.

But my very first thought is HOW IMPORTANT it is here on this forum to keep our identities and addresses totally secret. The most I will give out is that I live in the general Richmond vicinity.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Inor said:


> In the cartoon bubble in my head I just cannot get rid of the image of Mrs Inor putting out our supper saying: "Hey round eye, how you rike your kitty river?"


DAMN! This time I got beer on the keyboard.LMAO!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> WHOA, WHOA...COME ON PEOPLE CALM DOWN FOR ONE SECOND PLEASE.
> 
> Time for all of us to just take a little breather here.
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right. I was too hasty suggesting to dump her. Instead, hide the food and when the mutant zombie bikers come by give them the girlfriend and tell them that's all you've got.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

OPSEC is very important...there is no doubt about that. Most people in my family and at work know I prep. It's the extent of my preps that I keep quiet.


----------



## Coolwater (Nov 25, 2014)

DanM, I didn't get to sign right back on here and read as I wanted, but this happening to you has been haunting me in the last few hours. What kind of animals are those people, to premeditate such violent things? Much worse than plain evil murderers, to actually be planning that before things even go sour. I'm not a fighter, not violent in any way, but I hope guys like that are the first ones to go. Sorry such a thing happened to you.


Danm said:


> I recieved a pm on another site from a guy, was in my area wanted to meet about a group. not really knowing him i setup the meeting at a resturant about 8 miles from where i live.
> met the guy and turns out he is part of a loosely connected group of SF guys Marsoc,18x types who are preppers. but there preps are when shtf to take out preppers and take there supplies.
> I explained i wasnt intrested in setting that as and example to my kids even in shtf and drove around for couple hours. I have security plans for shtf for zommbies small z and looters but never gave a thought to highly trained people night stalking my place. im rethinking my whole security plan now.


----------



## Coolwater (Nov 25, 2014)

This is really heavy, "sooner or later you will have to walk outside or in front of a window"! But what are some answers? Even if we nailed up plywood so nobody could even see a candle glowing, what about cooking outside/smoke, gardening, or people with animals tending them? *** If this is already talked about here, forgive me; I need to look around more.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Danm said:


> I recieved a pm on another site from a guy, was in my area wanted to meet about a group. not really knowing him i setup the meeting at a resturant about 8 miles from where i live.
> met the guy and turns out he is part of a loosely connected group of SF guys Marsoc,18x types who are preppers. but there preps are when shtf to take out preppers and take there supplies.
> I explained i wasnt intrested in setting that as and example to my kids even in shtf and drove around for couple hours. I have security plans for shtf for zommbies small z and looters but never gave a thought to highly trained people night stalking my place. im rethinking my whole security plan now.


Smart thinking to dodge that bullet. Space aliens seem to be a bigger problem than zombies.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Danm said:


> I recieved a pm on another site from a guy, was in my area wanted to meet about a group. not really knowing him i setup the meeting at a resturant about 8 miles from where i live.
> met the guy and turns out he is part of a loosely connected group of SF guys Marsoc,18x types who are preppers. but there preps are when shtf to take out preppers and take there supplies.
> I explained i wasnt intrested in setting that as and example to my kids even in shtf and drove around for couple hours. I have security plans for shtf for zommbies small z and looters but never gave a thought to highly trained people night stalking my place. im rethinking my whole security plan now.


I think it would be a good idea to tell us the screen name the guy used so that we can know who he is. I do not...absolutely do not have any affiliation with any groups like that, nor is there any other SF or even ex military in my small group. I think it's a demented mind that proposes to be part of a community, only to attempt to gather contacts that would later be attacked for what they have stocked up on. I will reiterate an earlier comment I made with respect to taking things. I have openly said I would have no problem getting stuff from abandoned business or houses, or even resorting to hitting stores that are obviously not selling items I need (but only if my needs where dire) due to whatever SHTF scenario has happened. However that is a far cry from intentionally planning to raid others as a SHTF survival plan.

If you don't want to post it please PM it to me along with the site he was on. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Danm said:


> I recieved a pm on another site from a guy, was in my area wanted to meet about a group. not really knowing him i setup the meeting at a resturant about 8 miles from where i live.
> met the guy and turns out he is part of a loosely connected group of SF guys Marsoc,18x types who are preppers. but there preps are when shtf to take out preppers and take there supplies.
> I explained i wasnt intrested in setting that as and example to my kids even in shtf and drove around for couple hours. I have security plans for shtf for zommbies small z and looters but never gave a thought to highly trained people night stalking my place. im rethinking my whole security plan now.


D-A-M-N!!!!!!!!! That's seriously messed up!!!! Sounds like a bunch of lazy slackers to me!! "Loosely connected to SF guys".. I'd bet a pig he doesnt know ANY SF guys!! Let me have this miserable excuse for a human being! I'll throw him to the Ferguson gang and tell them he's the brother of Wilson!!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Waiting for the gifts they bring...


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> While I would agree some will self distruct, die, or Run. I would not understemate these people. Many of the gangs, Particularly the Biker gangs, have a lot of ex-military people in their ranks. They are very well orginized groups with a command structure and a penalty system. They are extremely mobile and have access to a lot of firepower. I say this only because in my younger days I used to know some guys from a bike gang here in Texas. ( I won't name them ) and saw from a distance what these guys are capable of. Granted, a lot of these guys are dumb as a sack of rocks or addicts. But, some are very intelligent and trained by our military. In the short term they will be a problem that must be considered when your prepping in a major city. I partied with some of these guys....Scary dudes.


Well, good. Around here, we'll hear them coming..on their motorcycles. 
But, your right. don't under estimate anyone.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Roasted crickets taste like pistachios and are 70% protein.


What is the other 30%????????


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> What is the other 30%????????


Fiber


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey now one of the best looking gals I ever seen in my life was a 6 feet tall blonde lady from Belarus. Do they all look like that? She also smelled good. What is up with that?


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> What is the other 30%????????


Omega 3 oils and fiber. Also high in calcium.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> Omega 3 oils and fiber. Also high in calcium.


There has to be at least 1% cricket crap in there somewhere...and everyone knows cricket crap cures constipation in cranky old codgers like me.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> There has to be at least 1% cricket crap in there somewhere...and everyone knows cricket crap cures constipation in cranky old codgers like me.


All depends on how you process them. If you withhold food for 24 hours you get clean gutted crickets. If you are feeding reptiles or amphibians, you purposely gut load them to provide nutritional value for the pet. If your reptile is one that needs high calcium for example, you gut load the crickets with feed containing powdered milk. If you need a different supplement, you feed it to the crickets first. The crickets are like little vitamin pills for your scaley or slippery pet.

I feed mine gluten free feed for 3 days prior to processing. They usually pass the crap when they are captured and put in the freezer. Cricket crap makes GREAT fertilizer for plants....... or as laxative for cranky old codgers. 1 spoonful a day and you will be happy again.  Or should I say you will be hoppy and chirpy.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I would pay good money to see OSFG "chirpy"!

BWHAHAHAHA! :lol:


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> I would pay good money to see OSFG "chirpy"!
> 
> BWHAHAHAHA! :lol:


He'd just have to rub his legs together to get started. But as you know, when males start chirping, it means they only have one thing on their minds. A little known fact is that cricket crap is an aphrodisiac.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> He'd just have to rub his legs together to get started. But as you know, when males start chirping, it means they only have one thing on their minds. A little known fact is that cricket crap is an aphrodisiac.


Amazingly i have a web site for that...not one I will share here...but leg rubbing leads to glory.....what da hell were we talking about?????


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Amazingly i have a web site for that...not one I will share here...but leg rubbing leads to glory.....what da hell were we talking about?????


We were talking about bad guys coming to get our preps. I said I would lay low with my crickets and packrats while everyone else is out shooting up the rabbits. It took a life of its own from there and then you asked about cricket crap helping your disposition. Chirp, chirp, chirp. Inor is going to pay good money to watch you get hoppy. I think I need to stop. This is not going anyplace good. Good night, guys. I've got a big food prep day tomorrow.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> We were talking about bad guys coming to get our preps. I said I would lay low with my crickets and packrats while everyone else is out shooting up the rabbits. It took a life of its own from there and then you asked about cricket crap helping your disposition. Chirp, chirp, chirp. Inor is going to pay good money to watch you get hoppy. I think I need to stop. This is not going anyplace good. Good night, guys. I've got a big food prep day tomorrow.


RN Prepper...please do not confuse my silly joke provocation as a slight to your value added commentary... I am sorry if I offended. your input is much appreciate. I just cannot help but be the ass that I am. I whole heartedly enjoy your input. I was simply being an ass and I apologize.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> RN Prepper...please do not confuse my silly joke provocation as a slight to your value added commentary... I am sorry if I offended. your input is much appreciate. I just cannot help but be the ass that I am. I whole heartedly enjoy your input. I was simply being an ass and I apologize.


What???? I thought it was funny. I was not offended. Were you? I would pay good money to watch Inor pay good money to watch you chirp. But I'm not sure I really want to know what that looks like.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Dear it's simply me checking my back yard for seeds...lot of head bobbing and pecking at shit...chirping is basic...you should rather worry about seeing me be me unadulterated...now thats scary.....lots of hands on work there.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> What???? I thought it was funny. I was not offended. Were you? I would pay good money to watch Inor pay good money to watch you chirp. But I'm not sure I really want to know what that looks like.


Now that is funny! :lol:

Lighten up SF.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

SF, you need to go to bed. Good night.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Inor said:


> Now that is funny! :lol:
> 
> Lighten up SF.


Hell I was worried..I thought I had offended RN Prepper and I absolutely don't want that


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> SF, you need to go to bed. Good night.


Going to bed ma'am...sleeping now...zzzzz


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> The well orginaized, criminals, assorted paramilitary groups, and gangs will be the ones that will be a problem for preppers. They are highly orginized, mobile, have numbers, and ruthless.


The only real counter is as a group we become organized... Wait we already are kinda


----------



## NZKiwi (Nov 11, 2014)

Danm said:


> I recieved a pm on another site from a guy, was in my area wanted to meet about a group. not really knowing him i setup the meeting at a resturant about 8 miles from where i live.
> met the guy and turns out he is part of a loosely connected group of SF guys Marsoc,18x types who are preppers. but there preps are when shtf to take out preppers and take there supplies.
> I explained i wasnt intrested in setting that as and example to my kids even in shtf and drove around for couple hours. I have security plans for shtf for zommbies small z and looters but never gave a thought to highly trained people night stalking my place. im rethinking my whole security plan now.


Does that mean you need to make a force that are anti-prepper looters? Woah its like a whole cycle


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

Diver said:


> You have a choice; Lose the girlfriend or don't tell her about the preps.
> 
> You cannot trust her so I would go witht the first.


Eh I'll keep her, love the girl plus she is a prep even if she doesn't know it. A girl whom I see as a companion and can spend hours talking and joking with, plus her medical training will be very useful . Instead I just installed a lock on my cellar door so she is unable to see what is going into it.

The whole idea of special forces guys out there planning on looting others as a prep scares the crap out of me tho. No amount of training will help me go head to head with them skills wise. Will come down to just looking like I have nothing of value to make it worth trying to take on.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

bernzzii said:


> Eh I'll keep her, love the girl plus she is a prep even if she doesn't know it.


You called your girlfriend a prep lol
As a woman I am not sure how to take that.


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> You called your girlfriend a prep lol
> As a woman I am not sure how to take that.


I mean it in the best way possible. I think its good to have someone who can keep you grounded and in touch with reality! In a SHTF situation its good to have someone you can trust 100%. She might be letting people know that we have items stored away, but if anything does happen there is no one I would trust more. Plus for all she knows we only have a week worth of food/water stored in case of a big blizzard. If she only know how much the celler has stored away now...


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

bernzzii said:


> I mean it in the best way possible. I think its good to have someone who can keep you grounded and in touch with reality! In a SHTF situation its good to have someone you can trust 100%. She might be letting people know that we have items stored away, but if anything does happen there is no one I would trust more. Plus for all she knows we only have a week worth of food/water stored in case of a big blizzard. If she only know how much the celler has stored away now...


I meant no disrespect, I know you meant it in the best way possible. It made me chuckle. I've been called a lot of things before but I've never been anybodies prep! :lol:

(Although I think I'd be a great prep too! lol)


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> I meant no disrespect, I know you meant it in the best way possible. It made me chuckle. I've been called a lot of things before but I've never been anybodies prep! :lol:
> 
> (Although I think I'd be a great prep too! lol)


I agree. I think I'll run out and get a 6 pack along with the cranberry sauce!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

If I had crickets I would only feed them wild oats picked by Bavarian nuns on the slopes of the alps and give them water from fountain of youth pool in Florida drawn by a set of albino twins using golden thimbles

and now back to the regularly scheduled program


----------



## Low_crawl (Oct 27, 2014)

Danm said:


> I recieved a pm on another site from a guy, was in my area wanted to meet about a group. not really knowing him i setup the meeting at a resturant about 8 miles from where i live.
> met the guy and turns out he is part of a loosely connected group of SF guys Marsoc,18x types who are preppers. but there preps are when shtf to take out preppers and take there supplies.
> I explained i wasnt intrested in setting that as and example to my kids even in shtf and drove around for couple hours. I have security plans for shtf for zommbies small z and looters but never gave a thought to highly trained people night stalking my place. im rethinking my whole security plan now.


What forum and who is he?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> You called your girlfriend a prep lol
> As a woman I am not sure how to take that.


Dried beans: check. Water: check. Bullets: check. Post apocalyptic pooty: most deffinately!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep, I forsee groups like these popping up everywhere If/when the SHTF. To be honest, I envy those who have large families living around them, I can see them having the best chance. Also those who have groups who will help defend each other. 
I've always tried to warn people to beware of the groups they join, they might find instead of having protection from the bad guys, they find they have just joined them.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Don't count the Amish out. Given the cultural vacuum post-shtf, you could see an attempt at a religious patriarchy. And Bernzzii, I would see about dumping that girlfriend. She's a serious liability! Obviously she doesn't take prepping seriously. If she keeps blabbing about your preps even after you've asked her politely not to do so, then I don't see how you can trust her with anything.


We have a ton of Amish here.. not really sure there is that much of a culture divide. They shop at the same stores, Lowes, Martins, Aldi, Walmart...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> What is the other 30%????????


I am not sure I would want to know Maine. LOL


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have been called a lot of things before as well. None of it good. As matter of fact, my wife had a few choice words as she was leaving for work this morning and I was having coffee out by the pool. Again, none of it good. LOL


----------



## NZKiwi (Nov 11, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> And they want us to come out of the closet... Oh heck no. I think I'm staying in here.


What if there is spies among us?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> You called your girlfriend a prep lol
> As a woman I am not sure how to take that.


Barter goods.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

NZKiwi said:


> What if there is spies among us?


What do you think the NSA is for?


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Diver said:


> Barter goods.


Pfft whoever would barter _me_ away is a fool.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Pfft whoever would barter _me_ away is a fool.


I agree, but the OPs girlfriend, . . .


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> Dried beans: check. Water: check. Bullets: check. Post apocalyptic pooty: most deffinately!


Beans? Check. Bullets? Oh yeah. Pooty? At 66 years of age I have already had enough, it's too much work anymore. 
Yes, grasshopper, you will arrive at that point, too!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My pledge to the fellow Preppers. I'm to old, too immobile, and lack the military training to defeat the kind if enemy noted in the OP. That said I pledge to take as many of them with me as I ca so that when they get to you they are just a little weaker. I'll try for a leader, but make sure I get at least one on the way out. Hope you guys can get the rest!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

My body may not be as good as it used to be and Im in constant pain but if it came down to it I would do anything I can to make sure that people like that loose a lot before over taking me and mine... What I lack in physical strength and stamina I make up for it with a very cunning (and sometimes evil thinking) mind :shock:

I am stocked up with all my family with enough guns and ammo to hold off pretty much anybody for a while at least and the property that we would be going to is between 2 mountains with a river going through it. It has 6 bridges that cross the river to get into the property that can be easily taken out. There is an abundance of Elk, dear, bear and small game to be had. There is only 1 way in and 1 way out and we can cover that.

I hope to never meet people like those, we would take in anyone who wanted to work and help out but would have to disarm anyone coming in until trust was built.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Beans? Check. Bullets? Oh yeah. Pooty? At 66 years of age I have already had enough,* it's too much work anymore.
> Yes, grasshopper, you will arrive at that point, too!*


RPD - You take that back right now !!


----------



## casual (Oct 16, 2014)

Wow. i have a defense plan and i know a person defending their home has the advantage but i think if it was a trained group and they caught you with your pants down they would give anyone a run for your money. these are the people that worry me.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I gotta admit, this is one of my worries... one my wife absolutely does not share (we generally see eye-to-eye on most things, but security is not one of them)...

I have no answers at this point in time, I am thinking about it.

I don't have military training, and I am not a "warrior" type, so this puts me at a big disadvantage (to say the least). 

On the bright side, I am in the middle of nowhere and these types of people won't last long because you can only die once, and there ARE a lot of people who ARE military or ex-military who are going to take these folks out. Raiders can't afford to have a "bad day", a "bad day" means they die... and that will come soon for all but the very best/luckiest because they are going to hit that one retreat/bugged-in family with the hidden sniper on over watch and that will be that for them.

Or so I hope. I'm working on it...


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I don't have military training, and I am not a "warrior" type, so this puts me at a big disadvantage (to say the least). *But I continue to train to reduce this disadvantage in hopes that one day I can defend my family from even prior government trained adversaries. *


Fixed.


----------



## casual (Oct 16, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I gotta admit, this is one of my worries... one my wife absolutely does not share (we generally see eye-to-eye on most things, but security is not one of them)...
> 
> I have no answers at this point in time, I am thinking about it.
> 
> ...


Thats what I'm going for.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> Fixed.


Don't get me wrong, I am training, but I am under no illusions that I can successfully fight off a well trained, well armed adversary who can strike from a distance at any time day or night, picking off my people one by one.

Anybody who is a civilian that REALLY thinks they have a shot against a determined, trained group of raiders is either Chuck Norris or fooling themselves.

My plan is to be in a place really, really hard for most raider types to get to, and not worth the effort for them. Yeah, somebody could sneak up through the woods, over the valleys and through the hills, and if they do well OK then... but 99.99 percent of any post SHTF problems will not be special forces ninja types, it will be hungry desperate people.

Folks like the OP was talking about will live large for a while, then somebody with a scoped .308 and a good hiding spot will end them. I plan to be far enough away from where those people are to let the good guys thin em out.

I'm not out running around in the woods dressed like a mall ninja pretending my untrained 50+ something fat ass is the second incarnation of John Rambo, though... not going to happen...


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

What I'm hoping for is for some other prepper family to come along and move in on the available land next door. I can't stay on guard 24/7 and help will be needed. I own a readily defensible piece of property and my house is 400 feet from the road, on the side of a hill and near invisible. It can be seen from 2 spots and in each case, seeing the house doesn't reveal how to get to it, just that it's there. So there is a place of retreat for families while the men are out discouraging visitors. In the meantime I'll be waiting for good neihbors and getting ready to plant booby traps in places someone might try to come through.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Beans? Check. Bullets? Oh yeah. Pooty? At 66 years of age I have already had enough, it's too much work anymore.
> Yes, grasshopper, you will arrive at that point, too!


Say it aint so!!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Some quick thoughts for what they are worth: 1) As time goes by, things will become more and more difficult for groups like this as people get organized for mutual protection. 2) As time goes by the survivors will become more hardened and better able to defend themselves. I hear talk about training, which is important, but there will be a whole of OJT going on in a SHTF situation. There will be some very tough people who are survivors. 3) Motorcycles aren't very good on snow. The first good snow that at area has without snow plows out there clearing the roads and there won't be many motor cycles driving around. 4) The more time that passes, the more that a group like that will lose each raid, and the fewer supplies they will get. 5) Where ever they go, they will have people shooting at them on sight. More of them getting killed. 6) I think that groups like this will be a real hazard for a few years, but as time passes their numbers will be whittled down to the point of extinction as an organization IMO.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope that they don't last for years. I'm hoping they won't last more than a few months. As said, they will probably head south for a while. Run up on some real, experienced people and get sent to hell. These kind of guys scare me. I don't know where to get training to counteract a threat like that. I just hope I'm with my group if the need ever arises.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Don't get me wrong, I am training, but I am under no illusions that I can successfully fight off a well trained, well armed adversary who can strike from a distance at any time day or night, picking off my people one by one.
> 
> Anybody who is a civilian that REALLY thinks they have a shot against a determined, trained group of raiders is either Chuck Norris or fooling themselves.
> 
> ...


I have been well trained by the best Army in the world. And I actually used some of that training. But that was 46 years ago when I was young and strong.
I am now 66 and not in the best of health, my eyes will no longer allow me to shoot the wings off a gnat at a hundred yards, I can't "bug out" anywhere. My wife is older and partially disabled.
We prayed hard and dreamed long to be able to get out of the big city to a small farm in the country, and God led us here. And we're not leaving, it's as good a place to die as any, and better than most.

In other words, I am under no illusion that I am a Great Warrior either, S-N-P. I am a realist.
But, I have seen the elephant and survived. Maybe that will help, maybe not.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I agree that they will not last long. Regardless of all their great skill and planning they will take casualties and eventually there will not be enough of them to be a significant threat. As for the biker gangs, they will go faster. They rely heavily on their numbers, post shtf there will not be enough gas around to get them very far as a big group and since most are fat and out of shape they are not going to sneak up on anyone out of their immediate reach.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

On the bright side you now know there plan and can prepare for that as well.


----------



## GutBag (Dec 5, 2014)

These guys sound like idiots. Even if they really are former SF (which I doubt-those guys have integrity) then they are essentially planning to attack the singlemost well defended people in the apocalypse: preppers and survivalists. That's dumb spelled backwards. You got all these people that you can go victimize easily, and you choose the gun nut paranoid scitzophrenic to attack? 

Those guys are smoking chronic.


----------

